# how long of vanes for 3 spot indoors



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

You will see every type vane known to man at a shoot like Vegas! I shoot 4" feathers but I have seen everything!! And each person has their own reasoning for the vane they shoot!! If the bow is tuned well, you could shoot a bare-shaft!! 




kgoold said:


> i heard its bettar to use longer fletching while shooting close range competition is it true? If so how long should i go and what brand?


----------



## bowhunter2008 (Sep 11, 2007)

*vanes*

i use 4 in


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks guys!!


----------



## docdada (Sep 15, 2008)

*vane Q.*

i prefer 4" fletchings over vanes. they just seem i little better to me.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i use 2.4 inch duravain on my my fat boy hitthe X 9 outof 10


----------



## shooter82 (Jan 1, 2007)

*fletching*

i usally shot 4 inch but this year im going to try 5 inch


----------

